# 3 Zahlen der größe nach sortieren?



## generalgodlike (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich habe 3 Zahlen von 1 bis 6. z.B. 3 u 1 u 5
Die sollen jetzt Automatisch so: 5 u 3 u 1 sortiert werden!
Wie kann ich das machen?
Ach ja: Die Zahlen stehen in einem Label und sollen in einem Label angezeigt werden!

mfg generalgodlike


----------



## JensG (22. Juni 2004)

Lege die Zahlen in einem Array ab und sortiere
diese dann.

Hier ein Bsp. zum Sortieren, das lässt sich sicher so ändern
das von der größten zur kleinsten sortiert wird.
Oder du sortierst das Array einfach von hinten nach vorn
um (bzw. füllst es umgekehrt)

http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=372


----------



## generalgodlike (22. Juni 2004)

jau thx!
Ist aber voll kompliziert! Also wenn einer noch ne einfachere Lösung hat: Immer her damit!


----------



## xCondoRx (22. Juni 2004)

gehts nur um 3 zahlen oder werden das unter umständen auch mehr?
also bei 3 zahlen könntest das ganz einfach so lösen:

```
If zahl1 < zahl2 Then
    temp = zahl2
    zahl2 = zahl1
    zahl1 = temp
End If

If zahl1 < zahl3 Then
    temp = zahl3
    zahl3 = zahl1
    zahl1 = temp
End If

If zahl2 < zahl3 Then
    temp = zahl3
    zahl3 = zahl2
    zahl2 = temp
End If
```

so wäre zahl1 immer die grösste, zahl2 immer die mittlere und zahl3 immer die kleinste..


----------

